# Helicopter eating



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Karma is OBSESSED with them...so it's either normal...or both of our pups are a little nuts.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Now that you bring this topic up I vaguely remember one of my dogs throwing up a huge wad of "helicopters" last year. It reminded me of the hairballs that my cat used to throw up :yuck:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

We just started a new game of 'helicopter toss'...I scoop up a handful and throw them up and the girls jump and catch them as they flutter down...they chew a few but spit them out. Now when they see one they gently pick them up and bring them to me so I'll make them 'fly', lol


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

moverking said:


> We just started a new game of 'helicopter toss'...I scoop up a handful and throw them up and the girls jump and catch them as they flutter down...they chew a few but spit them out. Now when they see one they gently pick them up and bring them to me so I'll make them 'fly', lol


 
That's funny--we've been doing something similar. I shake a branch and Lucy goes crazy trying to catch as many as possible.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

So far Scout hasn't found any helicopters, but he completely attacks dandylions in the yard, and will do acrobatics to pop any bubbles the kids blow. Crazy!!!


----------



## Gypsyroaddawg (Apr 11, 2020)

gottaBgolden said:


> Does anybody elses "pups" dine on "helicopters" from maple trees?? Lucy has gone crazy for these things. So far no ill effects but just wondering if she's just weird or others do this too. When we had locust a few years back, Casey went crazy eating them, she LOVED them.


My dogs love them. But....i take them and peel the seed out of the copter.


----------

